# como reparar dvd players



## h.e.r. (Oct 18, 2007)

hola saludos a todos los usuarios de esta comunidad, entre aki para ver si me pueden ayudar con el problemita que tengo.

resulta que a mi dvd le pasa algo extraño, el sonido se escucha perfectamente pero la imagenes ahora se ve blanco y negro y tiene un movimiento horizontal hacia abajo y no para.

que tengo que hacer para repararlo, a ver si alguno de ustedes se ha topado con un problema similar y sabe cual es el dispositivo responsable.

de antemano muchas gracias.
pd: la marca del aparato es home lider, creo que no es conocida el mod no lo se.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 18, 2007)

Lo que pasa es que han estado alterando  la modalidad de reproducción del DVD, si lo estas viendo el sistema NTSC lo cambiaron al PAL, solo tienes que reprogramarlo con el control remoto.
Primero conecta la salida de video (amarilla) de la TV  a uno de las salidas de tu DVD ( verde o azul) para que lo visualises sin  que se mueva,  dentras al menú y procedes a cambiar lo que ha sido variado.


----------



## h.e.r. (Oct 19, 2007)

muchas gracias zopilote esta noche intentare eso y mañana t aviso que paso.



Ya hice lo que me dijo zopilote.
cuando conecte el cable a la salida azul de video del dvd, se ve la pantalla del tv negra como cuando esta antes de prender el dvd; pero con la diferencia que esta vibrando, le da como un ruido muy minimo.

y cuando lo conecte a la salida verde, se ve igual, blanco y negro moviendoce hacia abajo.

que abra pasado sera que tiene algun dispositivo dañado, cual sera .

Gracias por la ayuda ZOPILOTE . quien  puede ayudar.


----------



## h.e.r. (Nov 30, 2007)

ya repare esa parte solo tenia que precionar un boton del control que dice  n/p.

ahora tengo otro problemita....
esto sucede desde antes de lo del pal/ntsc.

resulta que al transcurso de unos 15 min con el dvd encendido de repente, es como si se callera la señal, se va la imagen y el sonido y se ve la pantalla con mucho ruido tanto que tengo q apagarlo al instante...

que sera eso y como podre solucionarlo?


----------

